# DSL-Wählverbindung über WLan unter Ubuntu



## mr.madman (12. Juli 2009)

*DSL-Wählverbindung über WLan unter Ubuntu*

Hi Leute,

hab hier ein Problem mit Easy Peasy Ubuntu auf einem meiner EEE 701.

Easy Peasy verwendet das Netzwerk-Manager-Applet 0.7.0 kann da auch mein WLan und IP alles perfekt einstellen und verbinden.
Habe ein WLAN-DSL Modem und kann die DFÜ-Verbindung nur über LAN wählen, nicht über WLan .
Kenn mich unterWindows bestens aus hab aber unter Linux noch zu wenig Erfahrung.

Hoffe hier hat schon einer Erfahrung mit dem Easy Peasy oder dem Netzwerk-Manager-Applet gemacht.


----------



## fenguri (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: DSL-Wählverbindung über WLan unter Ubuntu*

habe ich jetzt ne blockade oder kommt DFü nicht nur bei analogen Modems zum einsatz ?

es geht ja im grunde genommen nur darum das du ne WLAN verbindung zum router aufbauen moechtest, da braeuchte mann noch ein paar informationen mehr. wie ist denn zb dein netzwerk gesichert ? WPA WPA2 WEP ....etc wirst auf jedenfall nicht um den wpa_supplicant rumkommen, es sei denn dein netz ist offen was ich nicht fuer dich hoffen will 

mfg fenguri


----------



## mr.madman (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: DSL-Wählverbindung über WLan unter Ubuntu*

Es handelt sich um ein DSL-Modem mit LAN und WLan, unter XP ist herstellen der WLan-Verbindung und anschließendes einwählen der PPPOE-Verbindung kein Problem.
Unter Ubuntu kann man die PPPOE über pppoeconf einrichten, der findet das Gerät auch an wlan0 wenn ich dann aber einwählen will geht nix.
Wenn ich über Lan verbinde und pppoeconf die Verbindung einrichtet kann die Verbindung nachher problemlos gewählt werden -.-

WLan Verbindung an sich steht und Zugriff auf andere Rechner ist auch kein Problem.
Ist ein normales DHCP mit WPA2, Broadcast wird gesendet, SSID ist sichtbar.
Hab es auch schon ohne DHCP probiert, geht aber trotzdem nicht.
Auf die Weboberfläche komme ich auch unter Ubuntu über WLan.

(hab es inzwischen geklärt, da ich noch einen recht vernünftigen Router rumliegen hatte , wäre aber trotzdem interessant zu wissen wo der Fehler gelegen haben könnte)


----------



## Bauer87 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: DSL-Wählverbindung über WLan unter Ubuntu*

Du kannst DSL auch ohne pppoeconf über den NM einrichten. pppoeconf setzt meines Wissens eine ständige oder zumindest direkte Verbindung zum Modem voraus. Also per Kabel am Ethernet-Port.


----------



## fenguri (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: DSL-Wählverbindung über WLan unter Ubuntu*

Jupp, so isset.

pppoeconf brauchst du in dem Falle nicht, das erledigt der Router fuer dich.
pppoe brauchst du wenn du ein normales Moden hast ueber das du dich mit deinem Service-Provider verbindest, user + passwort sendest, um eine Internetverbindung herzustellen.
was ja wie gesagt in deinem Falle der Router fuer dich erledigt und du lediglich eine Verbindung zum Router herstellen musstest, was ja anscheinend geklappt hat 

have fun

mfg fenguri


----------



## Bauer87 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: DSL-Wählverbindung über WLan unter Ubuntu*

Er wollte wissen, warum es ohne Router nicht mit pppoeconf ging. Und das liegt afaik daran, dass pppoeconf das Modem per Kabel ansprechen will. Es wäre aber per Wlan und ohne Router über den Network-Manager gegangen – zumindest denke ich das. Ich hatte bisher immer nen Router.


----------



## fenguri (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: DSL-Wählverbindung über WLan unter Ubuntu*

upps, falsch gelesen ...... wie ist mir den der router untergekommen 

na da muesste ich dann passen, von pppoe ueber wlan weiss ich leider nichts.

mfg fenguri

EDIT:
habe gerade noch mal nachgeschaut, es sollte eigentlich auch ueber wlan gehen.
bin ueber einen thread gestolpert in dem jemand aehnliche probs hatte.
dort wurde einfach das gateway in der networks geloescht und feddich.

wenn es noch aktuell sein sollte kannst du das ja mal ueberpruefen und gegebenenfalls deine wpa config noch mal ueberpruefen.

mfg


----------



## rebel4life (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: DSL-Wählverbindung über WLan unter Ubuntu*

wvdial, mit dem sollte das klappen.

Ansonsten einfach einen Router kaufen, dann musst du nur verbinden...


----------

